# Odometer Speedometer Manual Transmission



## mcnamake (Jul 16, 2005)

-94, XE, PU, 2-w, ~ 130K miles: odometer and speedometer work sometimes. speedometer works on the road sometimes at over 60mph.
-odometer creeps along. gave up trying to calculate actual miles to miles showing.
-transmission leaking oil (drops, kid across the street says he can see a crack)
other than that, still going strong 
I will not buy new vehicle, will repair this one, until one of us dies


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

My first advice would be to change the speedo drive cable. The leak could be coming from the connection to the trans. 

Or get it up on a lift so you can see what happening under there. 

I've replaced my speedo cable once and need to do it again.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I dunno about the HB trucks in 94, but 94-up Pathfinders have an electronic speedo and sending unit(revolution sensor).


----------



## KerryLib (Aug 2, 2005)

My 94 4x4 KC 2.4 has electronic spedo.

Had gauge cluster go out once due to short that I ended up tracing back to 4x4 sensor switch on the transmision housing. Road grime had gotten into the works and shorted it out. B***h of time finding it, as it was a wire that went into a junction block as somehting like white w/ green stripe. Came out as black w/ silver stripe or something like that. After I figured it out and looked at wiring diagrams, it did show up just like that.

Yours sounds like the pickup might not be working properly, loose connection, mounting loose, etc.


----------

